# Peppermills



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are some antique style peppermills and a salt/peppermill set with coasters. The first two antique mills are mimosa and the other is cedar. The cedar mill will be paired with the cedar toothpick holder I posted a few days ago. The salt/pepper mills are cherry and walnut. All finished with EM 6000 WB lacquer. Excuse the pictures as my wife is cleaning and my photo tent is not set up until she is done. Anyway I think they are all sold as of now.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They remind me of Rube Goldberg mousetraps. Very nice work Bernie.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice where did you get the hardware?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you both. Art I got the hardware from Packard Woodworks. Penn State Industries has something similar but haven't had very good luck with their customer service so bought from Packard. Pretty easy to do and the only precise thing is getting the mounting screws perfectly in place but nothing to bad.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Your killin' me Bernie, your killin me!!!!!!

*LOL*.... great stuff!

I should be finishing up a chess table this weekend and plan on digging out that mini just to see how much firewood I can make.....


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

They are both splendid creations.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Bill about time you got that thing out. I just ordered 2 pepper and 2 salt mills to fill a order I got today. Also ordered 6 more antique mills as those three are sold.


----------

